# Vocês ou Vos?



## Dawei

Olá:
Tem alguma diferença entre essas duas palavras? Suspeito que usa-se "vocês" só no Brasil e "vos" em portugal, mas não sei com certeza...alguém pode clarificar-me a minha dúvida? Obrigado


----------



## MOC

Já existem vários tópicos sobre esse tema, mas resumidamente, em termos de significado não há diferença, embora se use vós com o tempo na 2ª pessoa do plural, e vocês na terceira pessoa do plural.

Quanto à utilização do "vós", é bastante reduzida tanto no Brasil como em Portugal. Exceptuando no norte de Portugal onde ainda se usa, é visto como um arcaismo, e como algo que apenas se encontraria em literatura.


----------



## Outsider

Olá.

*"Vocês"* é uma forma de tratamento informal no Brasil, mas ligeiramente mais formal em Portugal. Usa-se pouco em Portugal, mas às vezes aparece, por exemplo em publicidade usa-se quer em Portugal quer no Brasil.

*"Vós"* é uma forma de tratamento caída em desuso na maior parte da lusofonia. Apenas se usa correntemente em pequenas zonas do norte de Portugal. Aparece também em textos antigos e linguagem religiosa. O seu grau de formalidade variou com as épocas.


----------



## MOC

Outsider, uma pergunta. Então se vós não se usa, e vocês também não, o que é que usa para se dirigir às duas pessoas que estão à sua frente?


----------



## Vanda

A palavra você em Portugal.

tu e você

você versus tu


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Outsider, uma pergunta. Então se vós não se usa, e vocês também não, o que é que usa para se dirigir às duas pessoas que estão à sua frente?


Ah, fiz confusão com o "você"! O "vocês" usa-se, sim.


----------



## Outsider

Não são sinónimos. O MOC refere-se à conjugação dos verbos, que é igual à que se usa com "eles".


----------



## Dawei

Obrigado outsider...você respondeu antes de que eu possa eliminá-lo ; )


----------



## CriLu

Outsider said:


> Ah, fiz confusão com o "você"! O "vocês" usa-se, sim.


 
Pois, eu pensava que o *você* se usasse frecuentemente em Portugal.
Nos livros para o ensino do português (continental) aos estrangeiros sempre há pessoas que se tratam por você.


----------



## Outsider

O mais habitual é omitir a forma de tratamento. E algumas pessoas não gostam de ser tratadas por "você", embora isso não seja problema quando quem fala é estrangeiro. Siga os vínculos que a Vanda indicou.


----------



## CriLu

Outsider said:


> O mais habitual é omitir a forma de tratamento. E algumas pessoas não gostam de ser tratadas por "você", embora isso não seja problema quando quem fala é estrangeiro. Siga os vínculos que a Vanda indicou.


 
Mas então porque é que não evidenciam isso nos livros para o ensino do português para que os estrangeiros possam apreender de modo certo esta língua?


----------



## Outsider

Não fui eu que escrevi os livros. 
Mas presumo que ensinam o _você_ porque:

- é bastante usado no Brasil;
- é uma forma de tratamento perfeitamente aceitável, quando usada por estrangeiros;
- é semelhante ao _usted_ espanhol e ao _lei_ italiano;
- apesar de tudo, ainda se usa em Portugal, se bem que restritamente;
- quem sabe usar o _você_ rapidamente aprende formas de tratamento equivalentes mais portuguesas, como usar o nome da pessoa ou omitir o sujeito, bem como expressões mais formais como _o senhor_ e _a senhora_.


----------



## CriLu

Outsider said:


> Não fui eu que escrevi os livros.


Pois  



Outsider said:


> Mas presumo que ensinam o _você_ porque:
> 
> - é bastante usado no Brasil;
> - é uma forma de tratamento perfeitamente aceitável, quando usada por estrangeiros;
> - é semelhante ao _usted_ espanhol e ao _lei_ italiano;
> - apesar de tudo, ainda se usa em Portugal, se bem que restritamente;
> - quem sabe usar o _você_ rapidamente aprende formas de tratamento equivalentes mais portuguesas, como usar o nome da pessoa ou omitir o sujeito, bem como expressões mais formais como _o senhor_ e _a senhora_.


O esquisito é que nos livros se tratam por você entre rapazes... 
e em italiano, por exemplo, usa-se sempre o "tu" nesses casos, nunca o "lei" .... 
mas ao mesmo tempo os professores diziam-nos que o você è uma forma de respeito! Ah ... que confusão!


----------



## Outsider

Já leu os vínculos? Está tudo explicado lá. 
Dois rapazes, crianças ou adolescentes, tratar-se-iam por "tu" em Portugal. Dois adultos ou jovens adultos poderão tratar-se na terceira pessoa.


----------



## CriLu

Outsider said:


> Já leu os vínculos? Está tudo explicado lá.


 
Vínculos?


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> A palavra você em Portugal.
> 
> tu e você
> 
> você versus tu


----------



## CriLu

Obrigada mesmo  

Não sabia que os vínculos são os "links"


----------



## Outsider

É uma das traduções que tenho visto na Internet. Também digo "ligações" ou _links_.


----------



## Odinh

Gostei de vínculos.


----------



## cescato

Aqui no Brasil "vos" soa totalmente estranho e as pessoas teem dificuldade de fazer a concordancia correta.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> É uma das traduções que tenho visto na Internet. Também digo "ligações" ou _links_.


 

Ligações já tinha visto sendo usado em Portugal. O pessoal também usa vínculos por ai?!? Interessantíssimo!

Aqui no Brasil nenhuma dessas palavras seria usadas pra significar _link_.

Abraços


----------



## Alandria

O vos sobrevive no Brasil apenas em 2 expressões: "aquele que vos fala!!!" e "ouçam o que eu vos digo".


----------



## MOC

Acho que vínculos também nunca tinha visto apesar de achar que é fácil de associar ao que é, tanto que eu associei. Ligações já ouvi mais, mas ainda assim, acho pouco usado.


----------

